# Happy Hour - Friday 11/6/09: Pig's Eye Pub Hartford (Warren Miller Night)



## madskier6 (Nov 4, 2009)

So on my way into work this morning, I hear on the radio about a special Warren Miller-sponsored Happy Hour this Friday night at the Pig's Eye Pub in Hartford from 6-8.  I'm not sure of the details but I think they'll be giving away tickets to Saturday's shows of the new movie in Hartford (at The Bushnell), Warren Miller swag & even a pair of skis.  They'll be serving $2 Coronas plus every Friday during Happy Hour at Pig's Eye, they offer $2 drafts for all beer on tap (even Guinness).

So who wants to meet up, drink some good beer at cheap prices & think about skiing?  The last time some AZers got together at this establishment, we had a very fun evening, remember?

http://forums.alpinezone.com/39190-happy-hour-friday-10-24-pigs-eye-pub-hartford.html

With all the bitching & bad vibes that have been going on in certain threads here recently, I think it would be therapeutic for some of us to blow off some steam & think about the upcoming ski season.  Who's in?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 4, 2009)

I'd love to!  Not sure that I can make it though.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 4, 2009)

madskier6 said:


> The last time some AZers got together at this establishment, we had a very fun evening, remember?




I am surprised you actually remember that night. You and Pat were throwing them back like champs! Seeing how my office is about 5 minutes away I should be able to make it.

Pigs Eye also has a pretty sweet and free happy hour buffet on Fridays.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 4, 2009)

Will be out of town, or would have enjoyed a little pre-warren stoke.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 4, 2009)

oh, i'm on this like stink on shit.


----------



## Paul (Nov 4, 2009)

2knees said:


> oh, I stink like shit.



But you'll go anyway?

Lemme see if I can get a sitter....


----------



## 2knees (Nov 4, 2009)

Paul said:


> But you'll go anyway?
> 
> Lemme see if I can get a sitter....




thanks for posting that tourette guy vid.  i must've watched that about 50 times last night.  and i did probably shit myself laughing....


----------



## Paul (Nov 4, 2009)

2knees said:


> thanks for posting that tourette guy vid.  i must've watched that about 50 times last night.  and i did probably shit myself laughing....



Did you sound like Chewbacca?


----------



## 2knees (Nov 4, 2009)

Paul said:


> Did you sound like Chewbacca?



YOU CANT DO SHIT WITHOUT YOUR BALLs


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 4, 2009)

2knees said:


> you cant do shit without your balls



bob saget

fuck salt


----------



## Paul (Nov 4, 2009)

Fashion bug!!!!!!


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 4, 2009)

Its not Mickey Mouse.....it's tit juice!!!


----------



## Paul (Nov 4, 2009)

mr. Evil said:


> its not mickey mouse.....it's tit juice!!!



tit dirt!!!!


----------



## 2knees (Nov 4, 2009)

THESE FISH STICKS ARE HARD AS TITs


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 4, 2009)

Paul said:


> tit dirt!!!!



Don't you know it's not nice to correct someone with a handicap


BALLs!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'd love to!  Not sure that I can make it though.



Enjoy tonight guys!  I really wish I could have joined you, but I have kid duty until 8ish tonight.


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2009)

I probably could use a night of debauchery after the last 24 hours. Actually, lately, we've been doing family nights on Friday and we watch a movie with the girls. They're finally both old enough that they'll sit calmly through the whole thing. Looking forward to it!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2009)

Neither one of my kids will sit still for more than 5 minutes, even for a movie they picked out.  I keep trying to get them to sit down and watch one with me, but it always turns into daddy jungle gym time.


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 6, 2009)

I am not going to make this one tonight.


DON'T TALK SHIT ABOUT TOTaL


----------

